# Waterproofing Windstopper



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Level Snowboarding Gloves & Ski Race Gloves | Free Shipping

Love these. Very warm, built in wrist protection.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

I believe Windstopper is just a softshell with a windproof membrane.

I would wash it by hand in Atsko Sport Wash then apply your favorite waterproofing spray (NOT wash in!) and either iron or dry on as high of heat setting as the garment allows.

I'd recommend Atsko Permanent Water-Guard or Grangers XT. They both contain fluorocarbons, which is what most factory DWR's are. Heat activation is key with either of these products, as is making sure that you are applying them on a clean garment. NEVER use regular detergents on performance fabrics as they can not only clog the breathable membranes (Gore-Tex) but they can also leave residues on the fabric that prevents the DWR from beading water properly.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

they do have a level of waterproofing to them, i'm unsure what it is. My buddy that skis has a pair and has never complained about wet hands; sweaty hands are a different story


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

I usually use the Nikwax.com wash-in waterproofing stuff... usually the Tech Wash and TX.Direct package from REI

Nikwax Hard-shell Outerwear Care Kit - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

No. If you want waterproof, buy waterproof. Anything else is putting a bandaid on a shotgun wound.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> No. If you want waterproof, buy waterproof.


+1 

I can't speak for the other products, but the Nikwax line of stuff is great for cleaning and renewing the DWR on fabric that uses DWR as its breathable waterproofing. It doesn't do anything for non-DWR treated fabric.

Don't waste your money on trying to waterproof non-waterproof gear, it won't work.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Bones said:


> +1
> 
> I can't speak for the other products, but the Nikwax line of stuff is great for cleaning and renewing the DWR on fabric that uses DWR as its breathable waterproofing. It doesn't do anything for non-DWR treated fabric.
> 
> Don't waste your money on trying to waterproof non-waterproof gear, it won't work.


The stuff seems to work on my bibs....

Of course, the stuff does a great job renewing the waterproofing on my jacket.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Nikwax (specifically the wash in type) is what you want to stay away from if your fabric has a breathable membrane. It's wax based so it clogs the pours in the membrane, leaving you to get coated in your own sweat. And it's not as durable as an actual fluoro dwr which means you'll have to reapply more frequently.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Jibfreak said:


> Nikwax (specifically the wash in type) is what you want to stay away from if your fabric has a breathable membrane. It's wax based so it clogs the pours in the membrane, leaving you to get coated in your own sweat. And it's not as durable as an actual fluoro dwr which means you'll have to reapply more frequently.


That is not really correct. Nikwash, including the wash-in type, is perfectly fine.

Some background: Most factory-applied DWR are fluorcarbon based. A number of re-proofing products (Granger, etc.) also use such fluorocarbons. In contrast Nikwax is a wax-based polymer (but *not* actually wax). Both types work just fine for tech fabrics (unlike silicone or simple wax products).
Main difference is that fluorocarbons are _persistent_ molecules that do not degrade in nature and some have been shown to have carcinogenic properties. Most manufacturers have worked to remove the most problematic compounds (such as perfluorooctane sulfonate (PFOS) and
perfluorooctanoic acid (PFOA)) from their products and/or change to shorter polymer chains (like the C6 fluorocarbon used by Granger).
The basic Nikwax polymer does not have the persistence issue or health concerns. It also does not require tumble drying to bond to the fabric. However, it has been reported to be less durable. 

Both fluoro based and Nikwash can be applied as spray-on or wash-in and neither will 'clog the pours' [sic] or affect breathability. The wash-in is slightly more convenient, but there are reports (anecdotal - I have not seen any proper studies) that it does not perform as well as the spray-on, especially for Nikwax. I also prefer the spray-on, because it lets you target specific areas of the garment (e.g., shoulders if using backpack).


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Hasbeen said:


> Is this an effective method/route to take for gloves and Mitts?
> What products work, if so?
> 
> Researching seems to point to Oven Mitts from Burton are very cozy. The rub being Windstopper fabric isnt the best for keeping out moisture.
> ...


I thought the Oven Mitts had Gore-tex, am I wrong? They are their AK line after all. If so you shouldn't have to worry about moisture.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Deviant said:


> I thought the Oven Mitts had Gore-tex, am I wrong? They are their AK line after all. If so you shouldn't have to worry about moisture.


Oven Mitts are not Gore-Tex. They use a different fabric also from Gore called Windstopper. Same concept, though - supposedly waterproof but breathable.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Windstopper isn't waterproof. It's designed to be windproof and highly breathable. Definitely not waterproof. Some of the Windstopper stuff is water resistant though. 

WINDSTOPPER® Products


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Windstopper isn't waterproof. It's designed to be windproof and highly breathable. Definitely not waterproof. Some of the Windstopper stuff is water resistant though.
> 
> WINDSTOPPER® Products


Yup, I think you are correct. My previous post should read water resistant/repellent but breathable, I guess.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> That is not really correct. Nikwash, including the wash-in type, is perfectly fine.
> 
> Both fluoro based and Nikwash can be applied as spray-on or wash-in and neither will 'clog the pours' [sic] or affect breathability. The wash-in is slightly more convenient, but there are reports (anecdotal - I have not seen any proper studies) that it does not perform as well as the spray-on, especially for Nikwax. I also prefer the spray-on, because it lets you target specific areas of the garment (e.g., shoulders if using backpack).


My personal experience is that wash in Nikwax most definitely does effect breathability on Gore-Tex shells. It also doesn't last nearly as long as fluoro based products (which may be why Nikwax has no guarantee on beading water after X amount of washes, whereas Grangers promises 6 washes and Atsko's product guarantees 25 washes).

Health aspects aside, I want outerwear to bead water and I don't want to deal with having to reapply more than twice a season. Nikwax can't do that for me so it's out.


----------

